# New to the forums



## chappy14 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have recently made the mistake of going to the range with my brother and shooting is bow. I have been to the local shops for the past few days and will be making the leap shortly and purchasing my first bow. 

28 years old and living in San Antonio, look forward to learning and growing with the sport.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forums. It's addictive so have fun.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* chappy14. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep, you're addicted...good luck and welcome to AT!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome :cheer2: My sister and brother in-law live in San Antonio too and I know how addictive hunting can get out there. You're in a great spot with a lot of hunting enthusiasts out there so I'm sure you'll be doing your own thing in no time. Congrats on the new bow! :humble:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

